# Do All Men Hate the "Miami"



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Jazz's Miami*

Sorry, I will try to post the pictures again.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine would
Though I kept telling him that it has more to do with his male insecurities than a poodle's ( perceived) frou frou haircut, for goodness sakes. 
So, big black Zack had no pompons anywhere, no lovely poodly ear leather,he was totally shorn every two months. But MY girls get to have long feathery ears and a nice poodle tail...and I pay- I get to decideYour baby looks lovely in any cut..


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I LOVE IT!! 

Yes, men can be quite particular about the clips 'their' poodle is in. My husband nearly disowned me and Billy when I brought him home after having him put in a German! He was in a full CC when we left...LOL He wasn't going to show for conformation, so there was no point in keeping him in a hot coat. Since he was shaved on the legs, there wasn't much for me to choose from. He had to come down really sort to not look ridiculous.

Somehow, this didn't register the the hubby. When I walked in the door and Billy ran by me, my husband asked me "Who the he** is that?" LMBO Took him about three weeks to start interacting with Billy again. 

They'll get over it. I think Jazz looks fabulous in the Miami. We have one of ours in that clip too._


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I LOVE IT TOO! I think it makes poods look long and lean and even more athletic! 

A real man--one secure in his own manhood--would be proud of a poodle no matter the cut! LOL (Heck, they walk those tiny little hairless dogs and stuff.)


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, I love it! ♥ My husband wouldn't really mind; although, I don't think he'd prefer it. But both my daughter's would be upset with me if I did it to Gigi. For goodness sake...it's hair...it grows back! :laugh:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My husband made me promise that I wouldn't give Nickel anything other than a pet or lamb clip. Then a few weeks ago I gave Nickel a Miami, everyone in the park LOVES it, the groomer LOVES it, I love it and you know what, my husband loves it too. I think it might take some time for men to get used to it (or get over it?). In fact, I don't care even if my husband didn't like it. The Miami clip saves me a lot of brushing time and it keeps my boy cool when playing outside. That's what I care.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Rowan - when u become a man u can make a guess as to what a real man would think. 'Til then . . u can clip yr poodle the way u want and maybe allow a man to clip his poodle without any judgment from u.

I'm not questioning yr femininity . . . yet.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, this man _loves_ his poodle in a Miami. In fact, Beau is going back into one in a few days on July 4, and I can hardly wait! When he was in a Miami last year, people would literally slow down as they drove past to point and smile at the sight of the chic white poodle with his poms bopping along down the sidewalk. Beau seemed so proud of himself, and just pranced. I've never seen so many smiles.

Oh, and it just happens to be the easiest clip to care for I've ever had him in. This is last year:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Beau would look terrific in any clip you put him in. He is rockin' that Miami!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I think Jazz looks really cute!!

Jenny is in a Miami too (I think it suits her) and my husband hates it. He still mutters about frou frou dog and she's been in it for months now. He loves his poodles but prefers them in a lamb or something of the sort. I've got to say though he is very proud of his poodles and will happily walk them no matter the cut.

I agree though is sure is easy and wonderful for the summer. This is Jenny a few weeks ago.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohhh I think he looks GREAT!  I love the clip on him, he is a cutie! 

All the males in my family actually loved the Miami on Desmond, haha. They said it looked like he was wearing boots.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL, my husband loves poodle clips! He loves any of the clips except a shave down with no bracelets, ! In fact, he has threatened to learn to groom them himself when they are not at their frou frou best.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

My boyfriend loves Jasper in the Miami. He was hesitant at first (especially because he takes Jasper to work with him a couple of times a week and he is in and out of various industrial and trucking shops... Now, though, he sees how cute the boy looks and how easy it is to care for.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Jazz's Miami*

Thanks everyone for your replies. I think where I might have went wrong, is that I shaved Jazz down to nothing on the body so he looks really, really skinny. It might have been better to leave the body a little longer, but it will grow in so not worried.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

all that jazz said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. I think where I might have went wrong, is that I shaved Jazz down to nothing on the body so he looks really, really skinny. It might have been better to leave the body a little longer, but it will grow in so not worried.


What's the difference between a bad groom and a good groom? Two weeks! :aetsch:


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's my take.

My father was raised in rural New Mexico and had pit bulls dragging cinderblock for sport as a teen (not fighting, just pulling). He's an active, outdoorsy man with dirt under his nails, an acre of chile, corn, melon, and tomatoes, and is recently disabled due to a bad fall from a house. He is a true man's man, and i am very much like him... we're both straightforward dreamers with endless ideas and live by the motto: there's GOT to be a better way.

All of that aside, my dad can't wait for the day i put Bonzai in a full continental. He says as soon as i'll let her get dirty he wants to take her hunting ground hogs with his brother. He thinks there is nothing more impressive than a gorgeous dog groomed by his daughter who can actually perform a function.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Miami is a sexy clip. I think the secret is keeping the poms big. The poms are bracelets on the girls…and wrist bands on the boys!!

My husband loves her regardless of what clip she’s in.


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, I will do my best to explain it. I can appreciate the different styles and clips that give poodles part of their uniqueness. However, I would never have Hank in a miami or any other frou frou cut because its not for me. Just like I would not drive a pink mustang or wear skinny jeans or get my eye brows waxed etc......... its just not manly.


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

BTW, Princess Dollie you have a beautiful poodle and kitchen!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you Hank. It's ironic that you feel that Dollie is beautifu; because I also think Hank is the hunkiest guy around! 

And, are you a kitchen designer or just a fanatic? I am OCD when it comes to either kitchen or hardware stuff!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh I think he looks GREAT in the Miami. My husband actually likes it on Stella. When we got her he said..lets not ever make those silly "balls" around her legs (hehehe) and I was ok with it...but soon after we both grew in the world of poodle hair and began to really like all the possibilities.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Just curious...how long should the hair on the bottom of their legs be to look decent with the poms?


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Princess Dollie, I have found that I both appreciate and notice kitchens more after designing ours.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beau is gorgeous in the Miami and Mr. Jazz is rocking his, too. I don't think my husband would care much either way. He grew up with a miniature poodle that lived 16 years and he has a very tender heart for them, poms and all.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

sandooch said:


> Just curious...how long should the hair on the bottom of their legs be to look decent with the poms?


I eyeballed Dollie's poms this morning. She's a standard about 23-24 inches tall. The hair is about 3-3.5 inches long.


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

And I love Dollie's collar. I hope my Piper looks just like that one day. Perfect elegance!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Princess Dollie said:


> I eyeballed Dollie's poms this morning. She's a standard about 23-24 inches tall. The hair is about 3-3.5 inches long.


So would you think for a miniature at 13" tall, that 2-2.5 inches long would be long enough?

Thanks for the response.

ETA: I just measured Gigi's and her hair length right now is around 1.5". I would want them fluffy, so I'm thinking 2.5 would be ideal. I am really starting to love this clip! ♥


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Jazz's Miami*

This is a follow up. It is day two and I am more used to it. I really think he is much cooler and when we walk for 3 miles, he is no longer panting at the end. He also seems to have more prolonged bursts of exercise on his own. (Maybe I'm reading into that,) When I hold him and pet him, I am closer to his skin which makes him feel delicious. When he jumps around in the backyard he looks more athletic. Now I really think it was the right cut for this time of year. However, next time I might leave the body a little longer then a complete shave down.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

sandooch said:


> So would you think for a miniature at 13" tall, that 2-2.5 inches long would be long enough?
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> ETA: I just measured Gigi's and her hair length right now is around 1.5". I would want them fluffy, so I'm thinking 2.5 would be ideal. I am really starting to love this clip! ♥


Beau has been in a lamb since growing out of last summer's Miami. He's going back into a Miami in a few days, on July 4. (Last appointment our groomer had, as she is leaving for Australia on the 5th for three weeks to judge shows.) 

Beau's leg hair is now just over 2". He's a fraction over 16" tall, but based on last year's experience, his poms will turn out just fine. And, of course, by the time he gets his next groom in August, they'll be even poofier!

And *Jazz*, "delicious" is exactly the right word for the way that close cut feels when you pet it. And I don't think you're imagining his extra exuberance -- Beau was the same way. I think they revel in the feeling of the cool lightness and the wind on their skin. Beau certainly pranced even more than usual, head held high. "Look at me, look at me!, he seemed to say. He's such a diva. :adore:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Beau has been in a lamb since growing out of last summer's Miami. He's going back into a Miami in a few days, on July 4. (Last appointment our groomer had, as she is leaving for Australia on the 5th for three weeks to judge shows.)
> 
> Beau's leg hair is now just over 2". He's a fraction over 16" tall, but based on last year's experience, his poms will turn out just fine. And, of course, by the time he gets his next groom in August, they'll be even poofier!


Thanks LEUllman! I am definitely going to try this once her hair reaches 2 inches. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

I put Tux in a Miami and I love it! My husband said,"what did mommy do to you?",lol.
Now my husband likes it just fine and loves it when people comment about how pretty he is =) This is the first time I have ever really done a cut on a poodle so please don't judge too harshly,lol.









He is seven months old and I have never cut his wrist bands and they are about 3 1/2 " long


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

My husband is actually a big fan of the Miami. He'd be happy if Newt was in one all the time. I put her in a modified continental in the cooler months though


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I think they look terrific in the miami! it looks perfect!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

*Beau's 4th of July Miami*

Here's Beau, sporting this Summer's Miami:


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Has anyone ever done a miami trim with fluffy feet? I want to try the miami again but I also want fluffy feet on Panda as I want to try it on him since he has rubbish flat feet.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Beau looks sensational in his Miami...nothing at all like the one I just did on Gigi. LOL Looking good, Beau!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

sandooch said:


> nothing at all like the one I just did on Gigi. LOL Looking good, Beau!


Awww . . Gigi probably loves it by now.  lol

And ditto . . lookin' good! I don't mind a Miami at all. On your dog.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Awww . . Gigi probably loves it by now.  lol


I think you're right. She is running even faster now that she is all sleek. lol


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

I have my female in the Miami clip and my hubby doesn't mind. Just as long as I don't put the male in the same clip. :act-up:


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I have talked hubby and son into getting Lexi cut in a miami this next week.  They had never seen a poodle cut this way before. I started showing them pictures from here and won them over. We finally got summer here and it's been in the mid to high 80's, low 90's and she has been so hot. I am calling my groomer Monday to make sure she can do this. I would like some real life photos to show her also. I was thinking I could print one off from here. Do you think she would be ok with this, I do not want to seem pushy. Also, what length should her body be to keep her from looking scalped since she is white?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I have talked hubby and son into getting Lexi cut in a miami this next week.  They had never seen a poodle cut this way before. I started showing them pictures from here and won them over. We finally got summer here and it's been in the mid to high 80's, low 90's and she has been so hot. I am calling my groomer Monday to make sure she can do this. I would like some real life photos to show her also. I was thinking I could print one off from here. Do you think she would be ok with this, I do not want to seem pushy. Also, what length should her body be to keep her from looking scalped since she is white?


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

katbrat said:


> I have talked hubby and son into getting Lexi cut in a miami this next week.  They had never seen a poodle cut this way before. I started showing them pictures from here and won them over. We finally got summer here and it's been in the mid to high 80's, low 90's and she has been so hot. I am calling my groomer Monday to make sure she can do this. I would like some real life photos to show her also. I was thinking I could print one off from here. Do you think she would be ok with this, I do not want to seem pushy. Also, what length should her body be to keep her from looking scalped since she is white?


Yeah, Lexi in a Miami!

I will be interested in what the groomers here say about bringing pictures in. But mine does welcome them. When I first requested a Miami (and my groomer wanted to make sure we were both talking about the same cut!) I brought in three different pictures with the head circled in one, the poms in another, and the tail in the third.

As for the body, I told her I wanted that to look like crushed velvet.


----------

